# Pain In Palm Of My Hand Plus Bruise And Swelling While Playing Guitar?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I was playing and my palm started to itch, then burn then get intense burn pain plus I can see there is some bleeding deep under the skin from the new bruising that has formed. I put it on ice right away which helped the pain.

Now there is a small lump where the bruise is on one particular spot about 1" down from my F U finger right on the crease. There seems to be a cord of some sort there. 

How badly fucked am I? Anyone know what this is?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah but while mopping and grabbing carts lol. It’s a pain


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah but while mopping and grabbing carts lol. It’s a pain


What is it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You need to have an assessment !!!
Hands are EXTREMELY anatomically complicated and somewhat fragile.
I could name several hand conditions that would meet your description.

All the best with getting it sorted out.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Get it looked at right away in case what ever needs to be done needs to be done asap.

My friend who lives in ontario ripped a tendon in his left arm and the repair needed to be done in less than ten days. The wait list for surgery was longer than that so the repair was done too late and it didn't work. They ended up putting some recycled cadaver parts into him which allowed for limited mobility but his playing days were done.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Yes, I recommend going to emergency. I had a different hand injury that I thought wasn't serious, but it actually was. Luckily, Google gave me some insight and I got my butt down to emerg as quickly as I could.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Spray some windex on er’ and grab a crossword and hit up the walk in clinic.

Getter checked out for peace of mind. Tell them you injured it trying to wrestle your massive rig.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

player99 said:


> What is it?


No clue. My hand has been doing that since I was 13 . Probably from abuse being slapped,punched and pinched. My hand swelled up like a balloon and the doctor told me to stop playing that game .


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I'm not recommending emerg to be alarmist. I called my doctor beforehand and she sent me to emerg anyway. Mind you, she sent me to the one that has a hand clinic.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Grab n Go said:


> ....she sent me to the one that has a hand clinic.


Toronto Western ...by chance?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

greco said:


> Toronto Western ...by chance?


Yup!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I will go in waste 5-6 hours probably. But I will go in.

Here's a pic of the bruising. All I was doing was playing 90 miles per hour for I guess a bit too long. That's what I get for practising and getting better.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Get them to read your palm while you're at it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Get them to read your palm while you're at it.


My lifeline has all but disappeared.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am making out my will. Does anyone want my old 50's and 60's Fender and Gibson guitar collection?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> Does anyone want my old 50's and 60's Fender and Gibson guitar collection?


Any pics?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Another pic...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Any pics?





> Another pic...


I was actually referring to pics of your "old 50's and 60's Fender and Gibson guitar collection".


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> I was actually referring to pics of your "old 50's and 60's Fender and Gibson guitar collection".


You'll want to bring a big U-Haul truck because there's so many of them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> I was actually referring to pics of your "old 50's and 60's Fender and Gibson guitar collection".


Here I am with a few of the whole collection:


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

player99 said:


> Here I am with a few small number of the whole collection:


You look familiar..lol
I literally just got home from a CT scan of my messed up ankle.Ive been stuck at home playing alot of guitar with my down time.Hope your hand is only a minor injury.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Grainslayer said:


> You look familiar..lol
> I literally just got home from a CT scan of my messed up ankle.Ive been stuck at home playing alot of guitar with my down time.Hope your hand is only a minor injury.


Trade ya...


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

No thanks,being able to play is the only thing thats kept me from going totally insane. Hobbling around on crutches sucks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Now I know why you can't afford a shirt!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> Now I know why you can't afford a shirt!


I have shirts, I just like showing off my nipples.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnny Winter’s main guitar for most of his career was a 63 FB that he bought used for 250 and Slash Gordon has to buy up every million dollar LP on the fucking planet .. lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There seems to be two things going on with your hand, from your description. One seems to be dermatological. The affected hand is your fret hand. Have you started using any sort of substance applied to the neck or fingerboard recently, like a polish or lube? Alternatively, is there any chemical/substance you've started using recently in non-guitar contexts that playing simply irritates any exposed skin? 

The other seems to be internal stuff that I have no basis for wondering what the hell is going on. I hope you're able get it looked at soon.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

So according to doctor baghammer you might be using the wrong kind of lotion when yer crackin off in a non-guitar context … lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> There seems to be two things going on with your hand, from your description. One seems to be dermatological. The affected hand is your fret hand. Have you started using any sort of substance applied to the neck or fingerboard recently, like a polish or lube? Alternatively, is there any chemical/substance you've started using recently in non-guitar contexts that playing simply irritates any exposed skin?
> 
> The other seems to be internal stuff that I have no basis for wondering what the hell is going on. I hope you're able get it looked at soon.


There is nothing wrong with the skin. The discolouration is a bruise deep under the skin, which corresponds to the burning pain and swelling.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> I am making out my will. Does anyone want my old 50's and 60's Fender and Gibson guitar collection?


I don’t want your guitars, but if you leave me your hand, I will make guitar nut blanks out of it and install them in your top 5 and sell them to Asia


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If I give you my left hand it will feel like someone else is playing.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Keep us posted. About the guitars... 

Seriously, we are all hoping its nothing. 

And while I got you here -- thanks for steering me into the Babyface. Worth every friggin cent, man.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I got to see a young emerg doc tonight. It's apparently very minor soft tissue damage. All my fingers and tendons work fine, and the only pain is when he pushed right on the bruise where there is a cord and a small bump and some minor swelling. I am supposed to stop playing until it heals. That's when it doesn't hurt to push on it anymore. It's too minor to get into scans and things.

I'm going to get out my slide and also work on my recording software chops.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Keep us posted. About the guitars...
> 
> Seriously, we are all hoping its nothing.
> 
> And while I got you here -- thanks for steering me into the Babyface. Worth every friggin cent, man.


I bought a Cranborne Adat 500. It is a "lunchbox" 500 series unit that holds 8 500 series units, plus has a summing mixer and a world class clock.

It plugs into the toslink plugs on the Babyface and brings the inputs from 4 to 12. It also allows the 1/2 rack units to be used as hardware plugins when mixing. I get the Babyface to use the Cranborne's clock.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Keep us posted. About the guitars...
> 
> Seriously, we are all hoping its nothing.
> 
> And while I got you here -- thanks for steering me into the Babyface. Worth every friggin cent, man.


I also bought a cheap used Presonus Faderport. It's motorized.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I saw someone made an ultrasound that plugged into an iPhone. That would be useful.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My father is 88 years old. He tells of when he was a kid going into a shoe store and they had an xray machine that you stuck your foot in and could see your foot bones wiggling around real time. Foot cancer much? lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Spray some windex on er’ and grab a crossword and hit up the walk in clinic.
> 
> Getter checked out for peace of mind. Tell them you injured it trying to wrestle your massive rig.


When you say "massive rig" do really mean my wiener?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bruising usually means you broke a blood vessel or something like that. Now you have to figure out how you did it and don't do it again.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> Bruising usually means you broke a blood vessel or something like that. Now you have to figure out how you did it and don't do it again.


Something tore inside. That's where the blood is from. My main guitar is an SG with a fat '59 LP neck. It's too fat for my playing. It's tearing my hand apart. I need to use another guitar until I sand this neck down. But my #1 sounds really good.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you a Christian? It could be a sign.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> Here I am with a few of the whole collection:


This is actually a good tie in to a different thread about "pick guard or no pick guard?". This clearly proves definitively, "it depends".

12hrs later, how's the hand??


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

player99 said:


> I got to see a young emerg doc tonight. It's apparently very minor soft tissue damage. All my fingers and tendons work fine, and the only pain is when he pushed right on the bruise where there is a cord and a small bump and some minor swelling. I am supposed to stop playing until it heals. That's when it doesn't hurt to push on it anymore. It's too minor to get into scans and things.


That's some good news. Especially if it doesn't involve immobilizing your hand. And no tendon damage is a bonus. Tendons take _forever_ to heal.

I had a busted tendon in my left pinky in May. Like someone cut the string to a puppet. It took 8 weeks of full-time splinting, 4 weeks of part-time splinting and about 6 weeks to get it back into full playing shape.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Could it be bone spurs? I have a couple.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> This is actually a good tie in to a different thread about "pick guard or no pick guard?". This clearly proves definitively, "it depends".
> 
> 12hrs later, how's the hand??


All that picture proves is an obsession with Les Pauls. Those who prefer pickguaards on their LPs won't be influenced by that.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> All that picture proves is an obsession with Les Pauls. Those who prefer pickguaards on their LPs won't be influenced by that.


Kinda what I was getting Milk... The _on_ camp, vs the _off _camp. I am in the it-all-depends camp. I think the pic proves one over the other is not 100% reasonable. Both can look good depending on the guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Kinda what I was getting Milk... The _on_ camp, vs the _off _camp. I am in the it-all-depends camp. I think the pic proves one over the other is not 100% reasonable. Both can look good depending on the guitar.


I don't think any of those guitars looks better without a pickguard, but evidently Slash does.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> I got to see a young emerg doc tonight. It's apparently very minor soft tissue damage. All my fingers and tendons work fine, and the only pain is when he pushed right on the bruise where there is a cord and a small bump and some minor swelling. I am supposed to stop playing until it heals. That's when it doesn't hurt to push on it anymore. It's too minor to get into scans and things.


Great news! 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> When you say "massive rig" do really mean my wiener?


I’d leave it open for interpretation and hope that the person hearing assumes weener


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am resting the hand, and whipping my slide chop into shape.

Thanks for all the help everybody!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

player99 said:


> I am resting the hand, and whipping my slide chop into shape.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everybody!


Just wanted to ask,... have you been on any antibiotics lately, ie., Levaquin, Ciprofloxacin or any other Fluoroquinolone/quinolone medication?

The reason I ask is because years ago I had a similar situation with my left hand after taking the aforementioned medications. It started off with the same type of bruising, pain and ruptured blood vessels then later seized a ruptured ring finger tendon against the surrounding sheaths,... later an infection ensued. Had a hand specialist look at it which resulted in surgery. Unfortunately the finger is now incapable of bending properly which has almost rendered it useless while playing the guitar and I have had to work on having the pinky finger take over much of the ring finger duties,... but it still limits me from playing full chord shapes. Just had to adjust and look for new ways.

I am not telling you this to alarm you in any way but just wanted to suggest that it may be in your best interest to see a hand surgeon to confirm that the situation is not serious. I made the mistake of waiting too long which decreased my chances of a 100% successful surgery.

Hope things heal quickly for you without any complications.

Man!,... that is one impressive guitar collection you are surround by.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> Just wanted to ask,... have you been on any antibiotics lately, ie., Levaquin, Ciprofloxacin or any other Fluoroquinolone/quinolone medication?
> 
> The reason I ask is because years ago I had a similar situation with my left hand after taking the aforementioned medications. It started off with the same type of bruising, pain and ruptured blood vessels then later seized a ruptured ring finger tendon against the surrounding sheaths,... later an infection ensued. Had a hand specialist look at it which resulted in surgery. Unfortunately the finger is now incapable of bending properly which has almost rendered it useless while playing the guitar and I have had to work on having the pinky finger take over much of the ring finger duties,... but it still limits me from playing full chord shapes. Just had to adjust and look for new ways.
> 
> ...


No, nothing like you describe for drugs.

My hand is fully healed now though.


----------

